# Tecumseh 2.7 HP Conversion to Solid State Ign.



## crhanson5

Hi all - 
I am new to this forum & hoping to get some good feedback on my problem
I have a Tecumseh H35-45503M 2.7 HP engine from an old Ariens snow blower.
The points & condenser need to be replaced. However, I understand that I can upgrade the ignition system to a solid state. I have been to the local lawn & garden repair shop & the counter help was not aware that this could be done. It is Saturday & the techs were not in. Does anyone know if this is possible? And if so, what is the correct part number to do the job for my engine?


----------



## bgbass

They call it a megafire as well as other names I used the megafire a few times now and they work great. Look under pats small engine plus click on ignition module and it will bring you there they run about 15.00 part# s440065They give you a diagram on how to install they are real easy.


----------



## bgbass

Just found where I got my last 1 www.tulsaenginewharehouse.com. the part #is 440-065 $12.91


----------



## crhanson5

BG - Thank you for the quick response! I will check it out and let you know how it goes!


----------



## paulr44

P.S. that's the only mod. you can do - installing the trigger unit in place of the points. Tecumseh made solid-state coil packs for retrofit but only for systems with the coil external of the flywheel (unlike yours).
Points are reliable and work well usually for 10 - 20 years. The triggers mentioned in posts above work well.


----------



## Lawnmowertech

actually electronic items are very unpredictable as to how long they will work etc. at least with pts and condensers you can feel very likely they will outlast the chips anyday 

and Tecumseh pts and condensers are still on the market you just got to know where to look for them


----------



## crhanson5

Thanks for all of the information! I am going to give the Mega_fire a try. If this does not do the trick I will go back to the points & condenser.


----------



## paulr44

If you want P&C part numbers, they're 30547A and 30548B.


----------



## bser

By the way your engine is a 3.5 hp H-35 means Horz shaft with 3.5 engine.


----------



## Orson_Yancey

*What is the true HP rating?*



bser said:


> By the way your engine is a 3.5 hp H-35 means Horz shaft with 3.5 engine.


That is a good question. I also have an Ariens, Model 932001, 20" snowblower, Engine Tecumseh H35-4550 3M with a Diaphragm carburetor, CA-631400. Ariens has placed a big orange decal on the engine cover stating 2.7 HP. So is the HP rating really 2.7 HP or 3.5 HP? Ariens did make other snowblowers using the H35-4551 5L and HSK35-4558 9P that Ariens rates as 3.5 HP. Why would Arien put on an H35 but call it a 2.7 HP? If Ariens wanted to sell a 2.7 HP snowblower, why did Ariens not put on a lower cost H30?

I see that most of the other H35's that are on the Ariens snowblowers and rated at 3.5 HP have a float carburetor. Could the difference be just the carburetor? With the diaphragm carburetor putting out only 2.7 HP vs. with the float carburetor putting out 3.5 HP?

What are you thoughts?


----------



## indypower

I have seen many wrong stickers on snowblowers of all makes. May have been a mix up at the factory or if the sticker is on the recoil housing, they may have run out of the recoils and used the recoil starters that hey had that would work. Or if bought used, the previous owner could have changed it.


----------



## Orson_Yancey

*Can one advance the MegaFire Module?*



paulr44 said:


> P.S. that's the only mod. you can do - installing the trigger unit in place of the points. Tecumseh made solid-state coil packs for retrofit but only for systems with the coil external of the flywheel (unlike yours).
> Points are reliable and work well usually for 10 - 20 years. The triggers mentioned in posts above work well.


One of the nice things about the points and condenser is that you can set the timing a bit advanced. Can a person set the timing with an electronic module? Probably not.


----------



## 30yearTech

Orson_Yancey said:


> One of the nice things about the points and condenser is that you can set the timing a bit advanced. Can a person set the timing with an electronic module? Probably not.


If the mag assembly can be moved, then the timing can be adjusted.


----------

